# Meursault vs Zero Moment II



## Totodile (Aug 19, 2015)

> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Meursault vs Zero Moment II*[/size]

*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Shell Bell
 *The Mountain Called Monkey* the male Primeape <Anger Point> @ Big Root
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Sachet
 *Minako* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Link Cable
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Berlin* the male Pupitar <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ringi Cordeiro* the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ishidou Natsuo* the female Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Cell Battery


*Zero Moment's active squad*

 *Eurastar* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard>
 *Pyralspite* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Umbra* the male Lampent <Flash Fire> @ Wise Glasses
 *Leafpaw* the male Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Zephyr* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Pallasch* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>
 *Sinh* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Draco Plate
 *Binacle* the male Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Shell Bell
 *Noibat* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Faustkämpfer* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Moon Stone

Things to do:
- Both of you PM your choice of mons to me
- I'll post who's up against who!


----------



## Totodile (Aug 19, 2015)

We have our match-ups! The Pokemon are as follows:

- *Malmö the Kirlia* vs *Faustkämpfer the Pancham*
- *Bastet the Meowth* vs *Noibat the Noibat*
- *Usagi the Cleffa* vs *Binacle the Binacle*

The RNG says Meursault will command first, followed by Zero Moment.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 19, 2015)

one more time, with feeling!~

i'm not sure how literally i meant "self-contained as far as damage is concerned" but i'm going to go ahead and say that just means damage to terrain and stuff. infiltrator moves oughta be clear to hit whoever, and that is ... actually not all that terrifying. not like noibat gets fake out or anything!

these conditionals are all hells of confusing so i guess i gotta write this as it goes. Usagi, you're up first since you have the simplest conditionals of anyone. If Binacle uses Taunt, Torment or Dig, Encore that. (... except if he's using it because it's encored. that would be silly.) Otherwise Solar Beam once, and then use Magical Leaf. There's no way you could plausibly have to Encore or Solar Beam on the Third action, so if you've hit the damage cap on Binacle and aren't taunted, go ahead and Belly Drum! If you are taunted and hit the cap on Binacle, Hyper Voice! ... oh and uh, if there's any protects from him, Magical Leaf into it to waste the least energy.

*Usagi: Solar Beam/Encore/Magical Leaf ~ Magical Leaf/Solar Beam/Encore ~ Magical Leaf/Hyper Voice/Belly Drum*

Bastet! You are the speedy one. I need you to Taunt that Noibat ASAP. If he protects, direct that Taunt at Binacle instead and try again next action. If they ~both~ protect that action, Work Up. Malmö, for your part, I want you to Skill Swap at Noibat to remove his Skill Swap as soon as he's not protecting. If you can't Skill Swap him, Taunt Faustkämpfer and try again next action. If Faustkämpfer uses Protect when you would ordinarily be targeting him, use Future Sight.

Second action is a repeat of the first for you two if Skill Swap was not used. Regardless, Bastet, after you've successfully taunted Noibat, start hitting him with Icy Winds. If for some reason you can't Icy Wind on the third action, use Swift instead.

*Bastet: Taunt@Noibat/Taunt@Binacle/Work Up ~ Taunt@Noibat/Icy Wind ~ Taunt@Noibat/Icy Wind/Swift*

Malmö, after you've successfully Skill Swapped Infiltrator off of Noibat, start Zen Headbutting Pancham. If you somehow got Tormented and can't ZHB on the last action, Draining Kiss him instead.

*Malmö: Skill Swap@Noibat/Taunt@Faustkämpfer/Future Sight@Faustkämpfer ~ Skill Swap@Noibat/Zen Headbutt/Future Sight@Faustkämpfer ~ Zen Headbutt/Draining Kiss/Future Sight@Faustkämpfer*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 4, 2015)

*DQ warning for Zero Moment, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile (Sep 8, 2015)

Zero Moment forfeits. Nothing has happened, so no prizes to give out.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2015)

Sorry to waste your guys' time. Things have gotten pretty hectic around here.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 8, 2015)

c'est la vie! best of luck with uni stuff, zm.


----------

